# Chevette Scooter: The Final Product



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Okay, folks! It’s finally done and photographed! The rolling beige blight of the byways, the bone-stock, utterly base, 1979 Chevette Scooter! *  http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/cars/125-mpc-1979-chevette-scooter/*

It doesn’t get much more unexciting or uninspiring than this. All I can say is that I’m glad I got my hands on this kit and that I was able to bring out its absolute base-ness for all the fans out there!

You think today’s small cars are weak, cramped and all look the same? Well, this is a great place to start looking for why! 

Thanks to everyone who stuck by me during this build. It was a fun project and I think I’m going to post updates as I do other cars, too. 

I hope you guys enjoy the final product!


----------



## mkp68 (Jan 27, 2014)

well i for 1 think its really cool can you do a amc pacer next


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Your build looks fantastic !! And regardless of the Chevette, being a good or bad car, I love it. These cars bring back some good memories. And put a smile on my face ! Thanks for sharing your build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

They might not have been the greatest cars, but they're not the worst; they soldiered on for a LOOOONG time, and guys like you still have fun memories of them. 

My pleasure to bring it out for everyone to see.

As for the next build... I've got some Poncho Fever, so I'm, thinking... Nope, not T/A, but Fiero GT! It will be a bit, though. I think... Maybe... The Pacer's always on the short list, though!


----------



## mkp68 (Jan 27, 2014)

cool:wave:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Its magnificent pulchritude is amplified by your skill! Well done :clap:


----------



## 378DRIVER (Mar 20, 2010)

Well at least they got half the name right!!

che-VETTE!!:wave:
You could at least tell your friends that you owned a `VETTE, And you wouldn`t be lying!!:wave:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Here's some fuel for the Fiero build.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks great! Well, as great as a Chevette _can _look. :thumbsup:


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a 1977, same color. I like it.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looks just like I remember 'em! Nice work dude!


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

*Awesome Job indeed!.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the comments and compliments. 

It reminds me of the ones I remember seeing around when I was growing up, too. I always try really hard to recreate the cars I remember seeing when I was young.

I also try to base my kits on a real car. In this case, it was a couple of photos of the internet, but I don't remember if it was a for sale page or not. 

I was pretty pleased; I got it looking very close to the pictures I used. 

That thing is basic transport in it's near-purest form, I can tell you!


----------



## WilliamTK1974 (Mar 10, 2014)

Heheh, my daddy had a 1977 that he bought slightly used. It was powder blue with a Rallye Pack, which meant round gauges and a tachometer, and a rear axle that was a little on the low end. 4-speed stick.

We really enjoyed that car, and pretty well drove the wheels off it by the standards of the day. It had more or less 120k on the odo when he sold it, along with a rusty driver's side floorboard and some engine trouble. I was around 11 or 12 at that time and hoped he would be able to save it cause I wanted to learn to drive on it. Alas, he said it was developing too many problems and needed to go to someone who didn't need to depend on it. 

Chevettes often end up the punchline to bad jokes, and they had more than a few shortcomings. But I remember Daddy's fondly, and he seems to have good memories of it as well.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

That's the thing, really. We all remember cars like this, and with time and the rose-coloured glasses of nostalgia, they become far more loveable and far less of a pain in the backside!

Of course, the other thing to consider is that cars like Escorts, Chevettes, Tempos and their ilk weren't supposed to be luxury autos, and the standards of the day were different too. There are a lot of "loser cars" that got a lot of people from A to B without a lot of problems, day in and day out, for years and decades. 

Sure, there were issues with them, and yeah, I like to make fun of them. However, I only make fun of them because I miss them and like them, deep down. 

I'm sure there were a lot of people who thought their '57 Chevys were also big pieces of junk, and cursed them for the troubles they had, the way we cursed the 'Scorts and 'Vettes in the 80's. Time heals all wounds though.

How long until we start seeing concours restoed Chevettes? Sounds dumb, maybe, but to guys who owned a now-classic car, they were just old used cars to them back in their time.

The Tri-Chevys really took off in the 80s. That's 30 years. The Chevette is now that old, or more. Hmm...:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

WOW! I had completely forgotten the "Shove-it".

OT -(late 70's joke) What is the most dangerous car? A Pinto with Firestone 500's being driven by Leon Spinx.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

It may have been a snooze inducing car but your build is excellent! I had a Chevy Vega which wasn't much different.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, walsing! I appreciate the compliment.

I'm really glad I was able to capture the totally base "Beige-ness" of it all, including the beige colour!

Most of the cars from back then weren't a lot different; they all seemed to be shadows of the big 3's former selves, and with weak motors, small bodies and pollution control on there, it's no wonder that motoring was kind of bleak back then!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Mine was brown. I've read since the engines were Suzuki. That doesn't raise my opinion of Suzuki products any. You failed at capturing the "brownness" of the Chevette.

Here's a black one that will make you smile. Happy (american) T-day!)


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Big Block in a Chevette? You got to be kiddin me! OMG It would have been cool to see a burnout from a Chevette, just because that may have been the only way it would have done it!


----------

